
Ask HN: has anyone seen Source Code movie (2011) and think it's crap? - MrBra
Hi,<p>I know I shouldn&#x27;t be looking for this, but please allow me to be a consensus craving bitch for a second.<p>I recently watched the movie in title, and I didn&#x27;t like it at all. Nothing of it, the script, the music, the fact it was a perfect Hollywood package and nothing more. The director is the guy that made &quot;Moon&quot;, which, IMO, it&#x27;s on a whole different level (you should watch it).<p>I&#x27;m seeing that at the time it was released people praised it all around the web with 5, 4&#x2F;5 or 4 stars out of 5, everywhere in places that seen to matter: IMDB, Metacritic, Rotten Tomatos, and all other big movie websites.<p>I&#x27;m finding it really hard to accept that only me and 10 other people didn&#x27;t like it (I found a couple of blogs, and some isolated user reviews at Metacritic). Given that so far opinions of HN users have almost always been in phase with my thoughts I I&#x27;d like to test this once again and see if some of you guys opinions match with mine.<p>I might just need that special injection of HN &quot;you are not alone&quot; juice that we all know of :)<p>Also, don&#x27;t take this too seriously (but it&#x27;s not a joke as well!) :)<p>Cheers.
======
ankurdhama
Can you articulate clearly the reason you think the movie is crap? In most
cases it is the expectations that people have about a movie and when those
expectations are not met they think its crap. Remember that these expectations
are very subjective and mostly subconscious. May the title of the movie made
you have specific expectations, source code has a very specific meaning for
software devs.

